# Pet Peves ......you got any??????



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a strange one.When a cat rubs his/her tail on my bare leg! man I hate that gives me chills. Why? [8D]


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 30, 2009)

Rick 

 I never minded a little furry pus.....................ugh ............................p................... never mind[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2009)

I get the heebie-jeebies when dogs lick my skin... but cats can lick me and I don't mind.. why??


----------



## capsoda (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, you all know me so I won't even go there. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok ok so I hate the cat rubbing on my keg a little more.
  I told my wife what I wrote and she said "chills!!!??? your kidding right"
 I hate it so bad I can't even eat at the dinner table, unless I  to put the cat outside.Something must have happened to me as a kid [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Well, you all know me so I won't even go there.Â []


 

 Ahhhh come on cap I'll give you this Army man.
  Hes gunning down a gummi bear. (rare mold) []


----------



## ktbi (Aug 30, 2009)

My pet peeves are certain drivers....especially the ones that speed down a side road to pull out in front of you and then go 10 MPH under the speed limit while everyone backs up behind them....Hate that....Ron


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 30, 2009)

Blow flies...Every year in late August we get a sh it load of them in the cellar.They only last about a week, but they get upstairs in the kitchen too.Anytime your eating, you`ve got to cover your food or have someone watch while you get a drink or leave the room.this year I put up one a bunch of those fly things you unroll.My wife walked right into one full of flies.I thought she was being atacked by someone.Everyone in the house came running.It was pretty funny actually, I had to use vegtible oil to get the thing out of my wifes hair.She didn`t think it was too funny.Anyway, for that week that they`re around, it`s nasty, I`ve thrown out countless plates of food cause a nasty fly landed on it.[:'(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> My pet peeves are certain drivers....especially the ones that speed down a side road to pull out in front of you and then go 10 MPH under the speed limit while everyone backs up behind them....Hate that....Ron


 
 Oh yeah! I hate that also! but whats worse are the ones who pull out in front of you,make you slow down,and there is no one behind you? why? didn't they just wait until you went passed so they could drive like a slug on Thorazine.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> Blow flies...... I put up  a bunch of those fly things you unroll.My wife walked right into one full of flies.I thought she was being atacked by someone.Everyone in the house came running.It was pretty funny actually,


 

 Hahahahahaha! pretty funny??? I would have had to go outside to laugh so she wouldnt kill me []


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 30, 2009)

people that think they know everything about anything when they clearly don't.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2009)

..people who actually do know everything but don't tell anyone anything...[&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ..I was thinking more like Dick Cheney...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> people that think they know everything about anything when they clearly don't.[]


 
 Do we know any of those types here ???   []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 30, 2009)

OK - this is really weird... you know how hot dog buns can be ripped apart and some of them have nice smooth edges and some have ripped edges? 
 I prefer the ones with the ripped edges. I know they taste exactly the same, but I want the ones with the ripped edges. If I have a smooth edge bun & a ripped bun, I eat the smooth one first so I can relax and enjoy the second one more. [8|] I don't know why!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I must have been mistaken [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2009)

they been happening since I was 40 []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's one


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 30, 2009)

and another


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 30, 2009)

People Who Talk In The Movie Theater..Ive thrown soda at someone


----------



## T D (Aug 30, 2009)

yea, looking at this crap every time I pull up bottles on flea bay...




 http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Limited-Coca-Cola-Bottle-1996-with-lid_W0QQitemZ260468269275QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca51e60db&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 30, 2009)

People who throw soda at me while I'm trying to have a conversation in the movie theatre.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 30, 2009)

One thing that bothers me a great deal is when I am in the extremely obvious and unambiguous process of doing something, like walking with an armload of wood to add to the campfire, or unwrapping some elemental sodium to throw in a nearby creek, or transporting a rock to add to a wall, someone tells me to "Go put that wood in the fire!" or "Throw the sodium in the creek!" or "Put that rock right here!"

 It makes me so extremely annoyed I can hardly stand it. Whenever someone tells me to do something that I am clearly doing as if it was their own idea, I just want to rant and rave about how even an idiot could figure out what I am doing just by looking, and if they want to feel like a part of the interesting project then they should get off their worthless arse and actually *do* something, not just talk about it. The problem is, when it happens these people are already watching, so it must be a more deep-seated personality defect that makes such people feel the need to include themselves in whatever is going on without actually doing a damn thing. The trait must make them feel as if they need to have control over their surroundings I suppose, and go figure, I can't stand to be around worthless wastes of air like that. I hate being bossed around in general, and I hate having to boss around others and would rather have everyone involved just do their own thing and mind their own business. All these people do is suck every ounce of joy out of what I'm doing. I should actually give em a piece of my mind the next time it happens.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 30, 2009)

Where I live, people use the word ignorant to mean rude. It doesn't. Dam ignoramouses!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 30, 2009)

People that are always negative.
 People that have no sense of humor.
 People that are always offended.
 People that feel everyone else is at fault and they can do no wrong.
 People that contantly criticize others.
 [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yeah - and people that giggle after every SINGLE thing they say, ALL the time, constantly. Even when it's not even close to being funny or supposed to be funny.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 31, 2009)

Cheapskates.  People with no compassion.  A sink full of dishes.  Noise when I'm trying to sleep.  Mosquitos!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> I have a bit of a spider phobia. Walking into a spider web freaks me out pretty good. I'll lash out violently if I spot a particularly ugly one! Hate spiders!


 
 I don't hate spiders. They eat other bugs... but I do hate walking into spider webs. I remember one particularly nasty one when I was a teenager... big globby thing that got all stuck in my hair and on my face. 
 When I go digging, I follow my digging partner so that he gets them all first.[] He's usually pretty smart and holds his shovel in front of him when he walks. (Not sure, but he may only remember to do this after he hits the first one!)

 Also - people that feel it necessary to advise you that they are intellectually superior to you.


----------



## madman (Aug 31, 2009)

giant bees and or snakes, know it alls, drama of any kind! idiot drivers,  greed, the government,  cocky cashiers at carry outs, racists,commercials , bad music on and on..........................


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> I was slappin at my head like my hair was on fire.


 Yup - I did that too! []


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2009)

> Something must have happened to me as a kid


 Don't tell me you took the candy rick?????

 Man!!!! didn't you see the Amityville Horror????? [&:]

 Phobia's is another thing all together. I lack a reasonable sense of fear. The wife and kids have been trying to scare me for years and so have my brothers and some of my friends. I pick up rattlers with my hands and move them so they won't be in anyone's way which especially freaks the wife and my dad. When I should be screaming like a girl and running I don't. Been bit by more brown recluses and black widows than I can count (not allergic). People have never scared me. But those damn big ass flying cock roaches freak me out big time. If you are between me and the exit you are in for one big time trampling by a one legged fat guy because I'm leaving. It is only when they take flight though.

 All the stuff about rude drivers pisses me and folks who think they know everything about anything when they clearly don't because I dp know everything....except about the mind of a woman....[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

Japanese beetles. My dad came home one time and handed me this while garbage bag & asked me to guess what was inside. Of course I had no idea he had a whole bag filled with em... I screamed and dropped it.  Well - my dad's plan for these beetles was to let them suffocate in the bag.... a day or two later, they were all gone, cuz they ate their way out of the bag. 

 Boxelder trees - they attract boxelder bugs, which swarm all over buildings and fly at you. Harmless, but they can't be killed without squishing or burning them. No poisons work on them. (they should be studied - maybe they can help us cure diseases - the answer would, however, turn out to be that you have to eat them to be cured.) My brother would squish them between his fingers and they would make this horrid _pop!_ noise.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

I just took this quiz online
 http://www.quizgalaxy.com/quiz/29/
 Turns out I hate smug people. Not going to disagree with that outcome.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2009)

Extremely corpulant people who wear way too much perfume/colonge and try to constantly be funny so that you will ignore the fact that their "body" has come up and over the armrest of the plane you're flying on to invade what little personal space you have.  Hug the window!  Has happended to me twice, longest 3 hours of my life each time!



 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

It all started out with a rub of a cats tail! Now This is some interesting reading!! finely. Its like the National Inquire.   LAS  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> One thing that bothers me a great deal is when I am in the extremely obvious and unambiguous process of doing something, like walking with an armload of wood to add to the campfire, or unwrapping some elemental sodium to throw in a nearby creek, or transporting a rock to add to a wall, someone tells me to "Go put that wood in the fire!" or "Throw the sodium in the creek!" or "Put that rock right here!"
> 
> It makes me so extremely annoyed I can hardly stand it. Whenever someone tells me to do something that I am clearly doing as if it was their own idea, I just want to rant and rave about how even an idiot could figure out what I am doing just by looking, and if they want to feel like a part of the interesting project then they should get off their worthless arse and actually *do* something, not just talk about it. The problem is, when it happens these people are already watching, so it must be a more deep-seated personality defect that makes such people feel the need to include themselves in whatever is going on without actually doing a damn thing. The trait must make them feel as if they need to have control over their surroundings I suppose, and go figure, I can't stand to be around worthless wastes of air like that. I hate being bossed around in general, and I hate having to boss around others and would rather have everyone involved just do their own thing and mind their own business. All these people do is suck every ounce of joy out of what I'm doing. I should actually give em a piece of my mind the next time it happens.


 

 Now don't you feel a lot better??? I'll send you the bill []
  I do agree, I hate when someone tells me what to do when I'm  already doing it.My wife does that,but I wouldn't conceder her worthless,just a waste of air []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> People that are always negative.
> People that have no sense of humor.
> ...


 
 People!  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I see a pattern forming here hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> I just took this quiz online
> http://www.quizgalaxy.com/quiz/29/
> Turns out I hate smug people. Not going to disagree with that outcome.


 

 Hummmm thats interesting.I have to go! the cord to my back massager is coming loose.


----------



## glass man (Aug 31, 2009)

I HATE IT WHEN I PUT ONE OF MY EYES OUT! THAT HURTS PRETTY BAD ,BUT THEN I GET HIT ON THE TOE WITH A HAMMER AND FORGET ALL ANOUT MY EYES! DON'T YOU HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS?  [] [JUST THINKING BOUT THOSE SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE SKITS WITH BILLY CRYSTAL]                                                                                      RATS! JUST LIKE SCARE FACTOR OR 1984,[THE BOOK]I LOATH RATS! MY UNCLE HAD A HOG FARM. RATS EVERY WHERE! THEY USED TO PUT A HOSE PIPE DOWN ONE OF THEIR HOLES AND HUNDREDS OF RATS WOULD COME RUNNING OUT! MY COUSINS TRIED TO HIT THEM WITH HAMMERS AND THOUGHT IT WAS GOOD FUN,I WAS HORRIFIED! WHEW! JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

Archaeologists that think that every human artifact ever found belongs to all the people and should be placed in a museum. Then said artifacts end up locked away in boxes and drawers that nobody ever gets to even see. And they consider bottle diggers thieves of history.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont just throw sodas at anyone..you have to earn it..like coming in my movie from another theater and you sit there talking in the door way laughing making noises and talking on your phone..if those arent reasonable qualifications to hock a soda over a rail in a dark theater..idk what is[]


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately Rick, yeah.  The one that comes to mind is pretty thick headed too and just doesn't know when to keep his trap shut.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> I dont just throw sodas at anyone..you have to earn it..like coming in my movie from another theater and you sit there talking in the door way laughing making noises and talking on your phone..if those arent reasonable qualifications to hock a soda over a rail in a dark theater..idk what is[]


 You do know I was kidding, right?[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> American Idol! And the people who watch such nauseating drivel. Even worse, people who watch and then vote for their favorite idol.


 Reason #36 why we should not get married![]


----------



## glass man (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> FOX goddamned news! Anyone here enjoy that piece of excrement? Watch Glen Beck if you need a laugh! According to him we're just one small step away from a communist state. And he'll tell you this with tears welling up in his eyes! It's a hoot!
> The entire channel refers to OUR President as Obama. The correct etiquette is Mr. Predident or President Obama. Very un-American! Just this morning they referred to OUR President as Obama while in the very next story they used the term Vice President Cheney. As big a war criminal as Hitler!


    RIGHT ON AND RIGHT ON AGAIN!WOULD NOT PUT BUSH AND CO. UP THERE WITH HITLER,BUT SURE WAS CLOSE TO A "DICK" TATOR SHIP! THE GAP HAS NOT BEEN CLOSED! NEEDS TO BE. EXECUTIVE PRIVELIDGE /ORDER NEEDS TO BE MORE CLEARLY DEFIND. PRE -EMTIVE WAR NEEDS TO BE NEVER DONE AGAIN! TO MUCH POWER IN ONE PERSONS HANDS!PEOPLE GIVEN THE POWER TO BREAK IN YOUR DOOR FOR "WHAT EVER REASON" NEEDS TO BE STOPED! HABEAS CORPUS NEEDS TO BE RETURNED. GOV. LISTENING TO OUR CONVERSATIONS ALL IN THE NAME OF " PROTECTION" NEEDS TO NEVER HAPPEN. SO MANY THAT LOVE THIS COUNTRY AND IT'S FREEDOM HAVE YET TO REALIZE HOW MANY CHECKS AND BALANCES WE GAVE UP IN THE LAST ADM. THIS HAS YET TO BE RECTIFIED! A CIA AGENT WAS GIVEN UP AND NAMED! AN ATTORNY GENERAL AND A PESIDENT PUTTING PRESURE ON ASHCROFT TO CONTINUE SURVELLANCE ACT EVEN THOUGH ASHCROFT [NOT A "LIBERAL WAS HE?] WAS AGAINST IT  AND IN THE HOSPITAL AND UNDER SEDATION! MAN IF THAT AIN'T BAD THEN WHAT IS? ALL IN THE NAME OF "PATRIOTISM"! LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT! TORTURE IN THE NAME OF AMERICA WAS DONE! GUNS BEING BROUGHT TO WHERE A PRESIDENT IS SPEAKING!FEAR MONGERING! 45 MINIUTES  AND WE CAN ALL DIE! CAN'T WAIT FOR NO SMOKING GUN! POWELL HOLDS UP A VIAL OF WHITE POWDER SAYING IT COULD KILL US ALL! WARNING LEVELS USED AT ELECTION TIME [TOM RIDGE SAYS SO!] TO SCARE PEOPLE TO VOTE FOR THE "ONE THAT WILL PROTECT US"THOUGH HE DID NOT PROTECT US FROM THE FIRST ATTACK.THOUGH WARNED! READ MY "PET GOAT" WHILE ATTACK HAPPENED!  PROPAGANDA IS BEING BELEIVED THAT SAYS ALL THIS IS ALRIGHT! MY DAD FOUGHT AGAINST THIS IN WW2!  JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

Boys that wear their pants below their butt and have the crotch at their knees.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 31, 2009)

When I run out of Magic Erasers.  Those things are great!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 31, 2009)

When my cat shreds tp and paper towels


----------



## glass man (Aug 31, 2009)

AFTER FOX  AND ALL I HAVE SAID,LOBEY YOU GONNA LEAVE ME HANGING FOR THE CABLE COMPANY? WELL I WILL TAKE THE DAMN SLACK! THANK YOU! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

Driving down a road with no site of another car,as you get ready to make a turn a car appears at the exact second your car is turning and is right in front of the road your turning on.I know it a stupid peeve,but why!!! why does it happen that way???


----------



## athometoo (Aug 31, 2009)

HOW ABOUT THE PRICE OF FOOD , OR A QUART OF OIL . THEY SAID PRICES WENT UP BECAUSE OF THE PRICE OF CRUDE . WHEN PRICES FELL AND NEARLY A YEAR LATER , PRICE OF FOOD STILL UP . I AM IN THE SWEET SPOT FOR THE BARNETT SHALE NATURAL GAS POCKET . ( LARGEST AND SHALLOWEST AREA) THEY WERE OFFERING SIGNUP BONUSES TO LEASE GAS RIGHTS FROM HOMEOWNERS . MY MOTHER WHO LIVES 2 BLOCKS AWAY GOT 5GRAND FOR 2YR LEASE PLUS ROYALITIES . I OWN HALF THE HOUSE AND THREATENED NOT TO SIGN UNLESS THEY INCLUDED MY HOUSE AS WELL . DIDNT WORK , MY SISTER LIVES 1 BLOCK FURTHER AND SHE DIDNT GET BONUS EITHER . NOW THEY ARE DRILLING AND WE HAVE HAD 3 EARTHQUAKES SINCE (SMALL) I HAVE LIVED IN THIS TOWN 39 YRS AND NEVER HAD A QUAKE . GO FIGURE . ON TOP OF THAT THE CITY WENT UP ON PROPERTY TAX BECAUSE OF INCREASED GAS VALUE . CITY GOT 250 MILLION SIGN ON BONUS FOR PROPERTY AT THE END OF MY STREET .    AAARARARARAGHGHGHGHG .    HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT .  OTHER THAN THAT ITS LOVELY[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2009)

> The entire channel refers to OUR President as Obama. The correct etiquette is Mr. Predident or President Obama. Very un-American! Just this morning they referred to OUR President as Obama while in the very next story they used the term Vice President Cheney. As big a war criminal as Hitler!


 
 Oh, you mean like that bunch of wet behind the ears pussheaded little punk snots on CNN who called President Bush and VP Cheney...."Bush and Cheney". Don't call the kettel black sonn, there is enough of that kind of blame already out there.

 Things are screwed up because Congress is screwing it up not Presidents Bush or Obama. President Obama shouldn't have surrounded himself with the worst slime in the government. If Pelosi ani't imbalanced I'm Attila the Hun. Don't bark up the etiquette tree when there are skunks all over the Washington lawns brother. Presidents in this country haven't had any real power since the 1950s.

 The government needs to get back to paving roads and making sure the military is in good shape. They don't owe the public at large FREE anything. The public needs to get things the same way you do.....WORK for it. Maybe taxes would go down instead of up. 

 For those with HUA Syndrome I don't mean permanently handicapped or disabled folks and you know it.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yea, politics and politicians.....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Oh yea, politics and politicians.....[]


 
 Oh come on now we were just having fun with (real world) stuff []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I HATE IT WHEN I PUT ONE OF MY EYES OUT! THAT HURTS PRETTY BAD ,BUT THEN I GET HIT ON THE TOE WITH A HAMMER AND FORGET ALL ANOUT MY EYES! DON'T YOU HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS?  [] [JUST THINKING BOUT THOSE SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE SKITS WITH BILLY CRYSTAL]                                                                                      RATS! JUST LIKE SCARE FACTOR OR 1984,[THE BOOK]I LOATH RATS! MY UNCLE HAD A HOG FARM. RATS EVERY WHERE! THEY USED TO PUT A HOSE PIPE DOWN ONE OF THEIR HOLES AND HUNDREDS OF RATS WOULD COME RUNNING OUT! MY COUSINS TRIED TO HIT THEM WITH HAMMERS AND THOUGHT IT WAS GOOD FUN,I WAS HORRIFIED! WHEW! JAMIE


 

 PEOPLE WHO TYPE IN CAPS! just kiddin G man hahahahah!!!!


----------



## athometoo (Aug 31, 2009)

ANYONE ELSE READ ABOUT BORDER SECURITY MONEY . AN OUT POST IN THE NORTH WITH CANADA SEES 3 PEOPLE A DAY AND GETS 15 MILLION DOLLARS FUNDING  . A BORDER CHECKPOINT IN ARIZONA WITH 4000 ADAY GOT 199 MILLION  , CHECKPOINT IN LAREDO TEXAS WITH 55,000 ADAY AND 1400 TRUCKS GOT A BIG 0 . TRICK IS THE TWO SPONSERING THE BILL WAS THE GOV OF ARIZONA AND CANT REMEMBER THE NORTHERN STATE MOTANA MAYBE . ANYWAY THAT HOW THE GAMES PLAYED  . OBAMA SAID IT WOULD BE AN OPEN BOOK , WHAT HE DIDNT SAY WAS HE WOULD FIX PROBLEMS , GUESS THEY LEFT THAT UP TO US . ANYBODY EVER SEEN A POOR POLITICIAN?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> hahahahah!!!!


 People that end their ha's with an h! []

 And cats that insist upon walking across your lap when you're on the computer, no matter how many times you put them on the floor.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

People who talk politics none stop.on and on and on and.My brother in law doest listen to music on the radio its "talk politics radio day in day out.I rode shotgun with him (once) and that was all she wrote!I wished I had a real shot gun at that point,to shoot the radio not him, I'm not like that[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2009)

> And cats that insist upon walking across your lap


 and putting their but in your face and stepping on your head when you are sleeping and  demanding you give them a treat and come to bed.

 I thought that was my wife's job.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

this is Ricks wife,Rick has a pet peeve about bats and because we have a very old house we get them often. I am telling this story because he will lie! 
      One night a bat was in our bedroom and I told Rick about it. He came upstairs with a shot gun and blasted away totally missing the bat.I suggested before he totally ruin my house that he try to trap it. I told him to take a blanket and toss it over him. I was standing in the doorway as he tossed the blanket trapping the bat. Unfortunately the bat got loose and started to fly! Rick being the man he is screamed like a girl and started to run, he got to the doorway and pushed me into the room on the ground and he leaped over me to get out of the room. This is a true story


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> this is Ricks wife,Rick has a pet peeve about bats and because we have a very old house we get them often. I am telling this story because he will lie!
> One night a bat was in our bedroom and I told Rick about it. He came upstairs with a shot gun and blasted away totally missing the bat.I suggested before he totally ruin my house that he try to trap it. I told him to take a blanket and toss it over him. I was standing in the doorway as he tossed the blanket trapping the bat. Unfortunately the bat got loose and started to fly! Rick being the man he is screamed like a girl and started to run, he got to the doorway and pushed me into the room on the ground and he leaped over me to get out of the room. This is a true story


 


 Let me correct a few things, it was bird shot in a 22 not a shotgun (women)  [] Yes I did miss a few times but at the end I laid out a precise load of bird shot and took that demon out! So I pushed her down,so what ?survival of the fittest I allays say.[8D] I hate flying rats


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

Rick - BOO!

 Hi Rick's wife! This bat is only a few miles away. Let me know if you want me to bring it over and we can video tape it. Lock up the shotgun first!


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2009)

I had the "pleasure" of getting a little taste of one of Rick's bat attacks. I was on the phone with Rick. Suddenly, I hear Mrs. Rick screaming, and Rick says "S**t, I'll call you back!" 

 I was worried that there might have been some kind of bad injury, or that Rick might have had to sling some lead at a burglar. A few minutes later, Rick calls back and all is OK. It was a bat.

 My pet peeve would be anything involving slowness. Slow drivers ahead of me, slow-loading computer pages, pizza guys who take an hour to show up, you name it. I guess I can be a bit impatient, especially with inanimate objects. My lovely wife-to-be says that she is going to record me getting PO'd at the computer sometime, so that I can see what an idiot I look like when I curse, pound my fist on the desk and threaten to blast the computer screen with a 12-gauge. That might actually be funny to watch, AFTER the problem is gone.

 I am NOT like this with human beings and animals. I'm actually very good at keeping my cool with them to a great extent, even when they aggravate me. For this, inanimate objects get to suffer all of my wrath for them [].


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I was going to peeve about ole Teddy and it was going to be very course but I decided not to. Besides I won't have to sit next to him when I'm in heaven. [:-]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Rick, I like your wife, she is funny. I heard that the BIG bats fly off with their victims.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Your a keeper Rick.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Hey Rick, I like your wife, she is funny. I heard that the BIG bats fly off with their victims.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Your a keeper Rick.


 


 Yeah shes a barrel of laughs[8|]


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 31, 2009)

Shooting at a bat in the house is some funny shiite[]

        A couple of mine:

        Ending up with too much dirt when filling in a hole. Another would be ending up with not enough dirt to fill the hole. 

        Spiders don't scare me but empathize with Lobes. Nothing is worse than making your way to a deer stand in the dark, early in bow season and getting webs in your face and not knowing where that F'in spider is.

        Prices that cannot be negotiated

        One way streets, especially when I'm going the other way because I am too worried about whether or not that sweet Greek revival has a garage in the back yard[]

        Red lights under the same conditions.

        People that cuss and honk when I suddenly hit my brakes when I first notice a Trackhoe and orange plastic fence in an old section of town.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 31, 2009)

People who follow me in their car so they can get my parking spot.  Drivers who have to go the same speed as you, no matter how fast you go.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

Tailgaters[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

People who don't get into the empty left lane when you are trying to merge onto the highway.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 1, 2009)

Opening a box of Grahm Crackers and most of them are broken.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> Opening a box of Grahm Crackers and most of them are broken.


 
 Soggy graham crackers from the humidity.  We were joking about the weather this summer and my friend says, "That was the year the graham crackers went soggy."  It was really funny, guess you had to be there.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> People who don't get into the empty left lane when you are trying to merge onto the highway.


 
 I hate that too!  Merging can be nervewracking for me.  Get over peeps!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 1, 2009)

People who yell a lot.


----------



## Angelpeace (Sep 1, 2009)

Haven't read everyone's pet peeves, but I know we all have them. Big ones and little ones.
      One that really annoys me is people who don't listen. My name is spelled NINA. Most people pronounce that Neena. I understand that and I don't get mad when someone looks at my name and calls me that, but my mother pronounced it "Nina Ah". Now, when I'm speaking to someone and tell them my name, it makes me so mad when they repeat it back to me as Neena. I just want to scream, "IT'S 'NINE AH' YOU IDIOT. I JUST TOLD YOU THAT!"
      Another of my pet peeves concerns our local hospital. I'm not sure if it's this way everywhere, but here we have doctors, nurses, and health care professionals at our hospital that, when you walk into the emergency room, just assume you are there for drugs. They act like you are interfering with their day by coming to the emergency room, and I sat in that emergency room one time with my mother (we were the only ones in there) and we didn't get called back for a doctor to see her for four hours. Once back in a room, they have you where they want you too. They stick you in there and shut the door and it might be an hour or two before anyone comes back. Last time Jamie had to take me there (I had a concussion) I waited in the waiting room for 45 minutes, finally got back to a room where I laid on that little bitty gurney they call a bed for two hours with the door closed listening to them laughing and talking before the doctor finally walked in the room, stayed two minutes, ordered a buch of tests that took forever, then waited another hour before the doctor came in to tell us what was wrong. Time for the whole visit? 6 hours. No telling how long it would have taken if I hadn't started with the recptionist and told her, the nurse, the two nursing assistants, and the doctor (when I finally got to see him) that I wasn't there for drugs, I just wanted to make sure that I hadn't done something that was going to kill me.
      This one really gets me. We have a Walmart Supercenter in our town. The place has 22 registers, but, even if the lines are all the way to the back of the store, they never open more than 4 registers. What are the other registers for? Are they using the unopened registers as banks to store their money? Customer Service has four registers, but I've only seen two open at any given time. And God forbid you need assistance somewhere in the store. I swear there have been times that I walked all over the store and only saw one person on the floor to help people. Don't get me started on their pharmacy! You can walk up with a prescription, be the only one there, and they'll have six people running around in the pharmacy doing so-called work and they will let you stand there for five minutes before they come to wait on you. Then they will take your prescription and tell you to come back in an hour. What do they have to do? Call the doctor and have him spell each word on the prescription, then read it to them before they can fil lit? Of course our local Walmart has learned to pay attention when they see me coming because if I can't find somebody to help me, I'm through walking all over the store. I go to where I need assistance and start screaming for help until someone comes running.
      Next on my pet peeves list are drivers who think, once they get on a four-lane highway or a big interstate, that they are NASCAR drivers out to make the big win. They weave in and out around all other drivers, nearly cutting them off, just so they can get a couple of cars ahead before the next red light or exit. I have been known to get out of my car at a red light and walk up to some of these idiots just to ask if they really feel superior because they nearly ran me off the road just so they could get in front of me.
      And last on my pet peeve list are people who make people like Jamie feel like they don't have anything to live for because they can't get any help. It breaks my heart to hear him say, "They put dogs, cats, and other animals to sleep when they're beyond help or have become a burden on society, but they won't give people like me even that kind of relief. They won't give me any help, but they'll let me suffer. It ain't right!"  And he's right. IT AIN'T RIGHT. And God forgive me, as unChristian and unloving as it is to say, I hope and pray that one day all these people that have made him feel this way will have to feel the same thing!
      Sorry for the rant, just needed to get this off my chest I guess.
 PEACE TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate when people assume my name is Kathy. I had a math teacher that called me Kathy for the entire year even though I wrote Kate on all my papers.[8|]


----------



## justadddirt (Sep 1, 2009)

My biggest pet peeve is the Lance Armstrong wannabees in their spandex & their racing helmets on their titanium bikes ridding on the highway holding up traffic & right off the highway running parallel with the road is an abandon railroad turned into a RAILS TO TRAILS for people to walk & ride bikes on. I hate those jerks & let them know everytime I go by them.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Angelpeace
> Next on my pet peeves list are drivers who think, once they get on a four-lane highway or a big interstate, that they are NASCAR drivers out to make the big win. They weave in and out around all other drivers, nearly cutting them off, just so they can get a couple of cars ahead before the next red light or exit. I have been known to get out of my car at a red light and walk up to some of these idiots just to ask if they really feel superior because they nearly ran me off the road just so they could get in front of me.


 Let me tell you a story about something similar. My ex-boyfriend, my daughter, who was 4 or 5, and I were going to Knoebel's Grove (amusement park)... Driving up Rt 61 towards Pottsville, this SUV starts weaving in and out of traffic, cutting people off, and driving like a complete idiot. This is not a major highway through here either, but it is 4 lanes. At the light in Pottsville by the Pizza Hut, he gets out of the car goes up to the driver and starts screaming at them. Has his arm holding the drivers body back against the seat and I see him reaching inside. At this time, I couldn't drive stick shift very well and was a little panicked about what to do - I was afraid the cops were going to come & arrest him. He was trying to get the keys out of the ignition, but ended up breaking it in there instead. They were teenage kids driving mom & dad's car, I believe. Wonder how they explained that when they got home!  Hopefully the kid learned a lesson & stopped driving like an idiot. A few years later, My ex found out he was diabetic. Kind of explained the road-rage & mood swings.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 1, 2009)

> I'm not sure if it's this way everywhere, but here we have doctors, nurses, and health care professionals at our hospital that, when you walk into the emergency room, just assume you are there for drugs.
> This sounds like an assumption on your part.
> They act like you are interfering with their day by coming to the emergency room, and I sat in that emergency room one time with my mother (we were the only ones in there) and we didn't get called back for a doctor to see her for four hours.
> Four hours was last years average ER wait time, this year is 24 minutes longer.  How is that acting improperly?
> ...


----------



## capsoda (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope Lobes, it wasn't segregation for me. I was raised around black folk so they never seem all that different to me. I still keep in touch with my best bud from grade school, Sam Pate. We would drink out of the wrong fountains at Town and Country Plaza and run like hell when someone saw us.

 What it is for me is that John was kind of nutty but and Robert I would have voted for but Teddy, not worth the energy to spit on. He was a criminal and lier and just plain wasn't a good person. Must be a terrible thing to lose two good sons and be left with that.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 1, 2009)

Giant bags of  potato chip that are puffed up with some kind of putrid smelling gas and only have a handful of chips and they are mostly crumbs. [][][][][] If they are going to fart in my face the least they could do is put some chips in the "F" word ing BAG!!!

 It really does bug me.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Giant bags ofÂ  potato chip that are puffed up with some kind of putrid smelling gas and only have a handful of chips and they are mostly crumbs.Â [][][][][] If they are going to fart in my face the least they could do is put some chips in the "F" word ing BAG!!!
> 
> It really does bug me.


 

 Its 5:46 in the morning,what a way to start the day LAS[]


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2009)

> Must be a terrible thing to lose two good sons and be left with that


 THATS COLD,CAP![][][] DANG! BUT HOW DO YOU REALLY FEEL ABOUT OLE TED? NOW DON'T HOLD NOTHING BACK ![][]  HEY BE CAREFUL BOUT SAYING WHO YOU WILL AND WON'T BE WITH IN HEAVEN! MY DAD NEVER LIKED MARTIN LUTHER KING,CALLED HIM THE RACIST NAME MARTIN LUTHER C##N.[] WE FOUGH BOUT THAT IN THE 60S ,BUT LATER I JUST LEFT IT ALONE CAUSE I KNEW HE WASN'T GONNA CHANGE FOR NOBODY AND I WASN'T EITHER,BUT WHY FIGHT BOUT IT? I LOVED HIM TOO MUCH FOR THAT! BESIDES WHEN DAD WAS AROUND A BLACK PERSON HE IN NO WAY MISTREATED THEM. HE ALSO USED TO TAKE THINGS TO A BLACK INMATE IN JAIL WHEM POP DID A JAIL MINISTRY. JUST THE TIME HE GREW UP IN. NOW I HAVE ALWAYS ADMIRED MLK! HE KNEW HE WOULD DIE FOR WHAT HE WAS DOING,BUT DID IT ANY WAY! PUT HIS FAMILY AT RISK DOING IT. I THINK LIKE I DO ,BECAUSE OF HIM AND OTHERS OR ELSE THE OLD SOUTHEN CYCLE WOULD HAVE CONTINUED WITH ME.    MY POINT,  [FINALLY] IS I KNOW DAD WAS A CHRISTIAN AND BELIEVE MR. KING WAS A CHRISTIAN,SO POP AND MLK ARE TOGETHER IN A NON SEGREGATED HEAVEN! [WITH TEDDY BOY? DON'T KNOW NEVER HEARD HIM TALK OF JESUS,BUT I DON'T KNOW]       GONNA GET ME SOME CHEAP GLASSES AT WALLY WORLD SO I CAN TYPE RIGHT,JUST LIKE YOUSE GUYS DOS![]        PET PEEVE: GOTTA QUIT HOPPING ON PEOPLES AND CHILL AND REALIZE BLOOD SUGER IS OFF RIGHT NOW!  ALSO PEOPLE NOT UNDERSTANDING WE ALL PEOPLE NO MATTER WHAT OUR COLOR. MY MOM TOO WAS PREJUDICED,BUT A GREAT LADY IN SPITE OF IT. SHE COULD NOT STAND THE SIGHT OF A BLACK /WHITE COUPLE. MY DAUGHTER KNEW THIS. WHEN MY DAUGHTER WAS 8 SHE TOLD MOM THAT WHEN SHE GREW UP SHE WAS GONNA MARRY A BLACK MAN! I CAN'T EVEN DESCRIBE THE LOOK THAT CAME OVER MY MOTHERS FACE! SHE COULDN'T EVEN RESPOND![][]  JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Sep 1, 2009)

Right on, Cap. The Old Guard of morality/mortality/morbidity remains intact. Ted was a turd, the remnant of a genetic cesspool starting with an inbred Tammany Hall mobster (and knee-busting coward) Joseph Kennedy. The only hope that godfersakin family had was in Rosemary Kennedy, the oafish recipient of a Kennedy-inspired frontal lobotomy.

 The rest of the Kennedy clan were mutt-faces (not a one of them age with grace/scarface/table manners). Ted Kennedy couldn't hold a job as a Wal Mart door greeter; his alcoholic legacy would chase away legit customers and attract the skidrow guttersnipes. He was the poster boy of self-indulgent cowardice and spineless brand-name indolence. Let's glorify Zippy the microcephalic. Zap Comix states in a 1970 issue he is the candidate for Change. Change, Change, Change. Say it enough times and you'll be transported to OZ. Another one bites the dust. Another one you can't trust. And another one down... Hah!

 Funny how this sick culture idolizes pieces of shit, isn't it?


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2009)

I CAN FEEL THE LOVE ALL UP IN HERE FOR TEDDY BOY! WOW![]  NOT HOLD A JOB AS A DOOR GREETER AT WALLY WORLD![][][] DANG! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 1, 2009)

LIKE ALL I HATED AND STILL CAN NOT UNDERSTAND HOW TED LEFT THAT LADY TO DROWN,ESPECIALLY WHEN THE KENNEDY BROTHERS WERE KNOWN FOR THEIR SWIMMING ABILITIES.  I COULD UNDERSTAND HOW SOMEBODY WOULD RUN OFF THAT BRIDGE THOUGH. IT WOULD BE FAILY EASY TO RUN OFF IT AT NIGHT AND SOBER. I HAVE OFTEN WONDERED IF HE WAS JUST DRUNK SINCE IN 1969 LOT O PEOPLE WERE EXPERINMENTING WITH DRUGS,NOT JUST THE YOUNG ,BUT SOME OLDER PEOPLE AS WELL. IT WAS SAD THAT THEY FOUND HER IN AN AIR POCKET AND SAID SHE MAY HAVE LIVED A LITTLE WHILE OFF OF THAT.                                                                 ONE OF THE MANY THINGS TED DID THAT I THINK IS GREAT IS GIVE SO MANY POOR CHILDREN HEALTH CARE. I GOT TO ADMIT I LIKED BOBBY MORE THEN TED OR JFK. THEY DID ALOT FOR MENTAL HEALTH AND PEOPLE WITH RETARDATION,BECAUSE THEY HAD A RETARDED SISTER.  BEFORE THE BROS. PEOPLE WERE WEARHOUSED ALL IN ONE FACILITY. DID NOT MATTER WHAT WAS WRONG ,MENTAL ILLNESS,RETARDATION,ALL WERE IN ONE PLACE. NOW THERE ARE COMMUNITY MENTAL HEALTH CENTERS,DEALING WITH THE DIFFERENT PROBLEMS. OF COURSE THOSE WERE GUTTED MONEY WISE UNDER REAGEN AND ARE POORLY RUN /UNDERSTAFFED WITH LITTLE PAY FOR THE ONES TRYING TO HALP IF THE PLACE GETS STATE/FEDERAL FUNDS. SAD,SEEMS AMERICA NEGLECTS THE MOST VUNERABLE IN OUR SOCIETY. OH WELL! JAMIE


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 1, 2009)

Cashiers who ask:How are you going to pay for that? When your holding a handful of cash.People who think you WANT to listen to their LOVELY LITTLE BUNDLE OF JOY, SCREAM, while Im in a restaurant, movie theater, play.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sewellbottleman You say would you like me to pay for all this stuff ?


 Good one[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 1, 2009)

Rick, what does LAS stand for?  Please tell me somewhere else like a PM.  This thread has turned into a disgrace.  Nina did the right thing when she went to the hospital.  Some of you have too much time on your hands and a lot of hatred.  If I wanted to hang out with a bunch of kids, I'd have some. 
 And another thing, I don't come on here and bash Republicans constantly like so many of you do with Democrats.  Get a life.


----------



## Angelpeace (Sep 1, 2009)

Had time to think and Jamie and I were talking today and it reminded me of one of my major pet peeves----PEOPLE WHO DO NOT VOTE! I cannot describe how upset I get when people say to me that they are not going to vote because it doesn't do any good any way. My grandfather was taking me into the voting booth with him by the time I was old enough to walk. He and my other relatives always stressed how important it was to vote, even if it was just for the local dog catcher. I have tried to encourage the younger generation in my family to vote, but they all seem so disintrested. I took my niece, kicking and screaming, to register to vote and when she lived across the street from me I made sure she went to the polls ever time they were open. I discussed all the issues with her (still do), insisted that she pick a side and stand up for what she believed in. Now that she's moved to a neighboring town, she listens to me, but she just doesn't make the effort to vote. Even my sister has quit voting. I don't understand it. My niece says that none of her friends vote and she doesn't see why it's necessary. I swear as we get older and die off, the younger generation is just going to let any Joe Blow run this country and before they know it, they'll be living in a dictatorship. I'm always telling anyone who will listen that I don't care whether you vote the same way I do or not-----JUST VOTE!!!! And I believe that if you don't vote you have no right to question how the city or state you live in or this country is run. You made the choice not to vote so live with the concequences!
 Peace


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Rick, what does LAS stand for?Â  Please tell me somewhere else like a PM.Â  This thread has turned into a disgrace.Â  Nina did the right thing when she went to the hospital.Â  Some of you have too much time on your hands and a lot of hatred.Â  If I wanted to hang out with a bunch of kids, I'd have some.
> And another thing, I don't come on here and bash Republicans constantly like so many of you do with Democrats.Â  Get a life.


 

 I come home from a hard day at work and what do I see??  the same crap I saw at work lol The thread has not become a disgrace,only the people who can not have fun in life let alone on a computer are a disgrace.[]

 So here is a pet peeve for ya.
  People who chime in only when he/she can make a negative point.No jokes,no fun no chit chat just your wrong and I'm right kind of attitude.They must lead a really boring life.look in the mirror boys and girls you know who you are.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nine ah - My daughter turned 18 this year & my mother gave her a voter registration card for her birthday. She filled it out, sent it in, was excited when she got her card in the mail and devastated when she forgot to vote in the primary (so did I or I would have reminded her[&o]). I almost always vote, but sometimes the primary sneaks up on me and every once in a while I miss it - usually when there're only local elections and not much to vote for.  As much as I hate election commercials, they do remind me that there is an election! My mother was president of the League of Women Voters and I would never think of not voting... just sometimes I forget. 
 I know what you are saying about the younger generation, though. My daughter was not the most well behaved child in school, so her teachers, when they found out how adamant she was about voting, were actually surprised. I don't think many of her friends are registered, but she's out there telling them they should! 

 Funny story - once I waited in line for 2 hours to vote for president - this was when my daughter was pretty young. We were having a nice conversation and getting close to the front of the line, when my daughter asked her who she was going to vote for. Well - you can all understand how heated politics can get[&:] - _mortifying question _ - what if this nice lady is voting the wrong way - we were both thinking the same thing! She told my daughter she would tell her after she voted - and she did.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah -really! Don't you subject us to videos of your hard days at work![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Another words Bullsh---------------------ti  [8D]


----------



## Angelpeace (Sep 1, 2009)

Just finished reading Rick's wife's story about the bat. Reminded me of something that happened in 1994. At that time my mother lived across the street from Jamie and me and she called one morning before she went to work and asked me to come over to her house. When I got there she was holding this little Braves collector bat that she kept in the house and it looked like it had been chewed on. Huge chunks of the wood were missing and she told me that she had been hearing something the night before and since finding the bat assumed that she had a rat in the house. She had me help her set one of these industrial sized rat traps and she left for work. When she came home she called me and told me she had caught the rat, the trap had caught the rat's hind leg and she wanted Jamie to come help her kill it. I hung up and told Jamie and he asked me what I wanted him to do. Granted, this wasn't long after he broke his leg and it was still in a walking cast, but still I thought he should go help. Instead, he handed me his cane and told me to go wack it on the head a couple of times and get rid of it. So off I went to Mother's with his cane. When I got there, she took me into the kitchen and showed me the rat. Mind you I was upset about trying to deal with this, but I swear that rat was the size of a large kitten with a 8 inch tail. It was behind the heater trying to pull the trap along with his leg stuck in it. I took one look at the cane and threw it in the other room. I told mother that hitting that rat with that cane would only piss him off and besides it wasn't safe to hit it around a gas heater, might damage the gas line running to the heater. I suggested that she get a big paper sack, a broom, and the crowbar by the back door. I told her to hold the bag open and I would sweep the rat into the bag We would close it and hit the rat with the crowbar. Pushing the rat and the trap with  the broom only resulted in the rat getting his leg out of the trap. It took off running as best it could with a bad leg. Mom and I were jumping around screaming. The rat ran behind the stove and clothes dryer. I'm trying to force it to run out from behind them with the broom, screaming at the top of my lungs. The broom got stuck (or the rat grabbed it). Finally it came out, limping along. My mother grabbed that crowbar and started beating on that rat. She finally had to stop and catch her breath, but then she turned around and started beating on it again. Finally I told her I was sure it was dead, although as many times as she hit it, we never saw any blood. I swept it up in the paper bag and took it to the trash. When I got home, I threw the cane at Jamie and told him that having that cane was like taking a knife to a gun fight. He laughed. I laughed, and it made for a great story the next time my extended family got together.
 Peace


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 1, 2009)

Gees, Rick, must have been a bad day at work!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Angelpeace
> 
> Just finished reading Rick's wife's story about the bat. Reminded me of something that happened in 1994. At that time my mother lived across the street from Jamie and me and she called one morning before she went to work and asked me to come over to her house. When I got there she was holding this little Braves collector bat that she kept in the house and it looked like it had been chewed on. Huge chunks of the wood were missing and she told me that she had been hearing something the night before and since finding the bat assumed that she had a rat in the house. She had me help her set one of these industrial sized rat traps and she left for work. When she came home she called me and told me she had caught the rat, the trap had caught the rat's hind leg and she wanted Jamie to come help her kill it. I hung up and told Jamie and he asked me what I wanted him to do. Granted, this wasn't long after he broke his leg and it was still in a walking cast, but still I thought he should go help. Instead, he handed me his cane and told me to go wack it on the head a couple of times and get rid of it. So off I went to Mother's with his cane. When I got there, she took me into the kitchen and showed me the rat. Mind you I was upset about trying to deal with this, but I swear that rat was the size of a large kitten with a 8 inch tail. It was behind the heater trying to pull the trap along with his leg stuck in it. I took one look at the cane and threw it in the other room. I told mother that hitting that rat with that cane would only piss him off and besides it wasn't safe to hit it around a gas heater, might damage the gas line running to the heater. I suggested that she get a big paper sack, a broom, and the crowbar by the back door. I told her to hold the bag open and I would sweep the rat into the bag We would close it and hit the rat with the crowbar. Pushing the rat and the trap with  the broom only resulted in the rat getting his leg out of the trap. It took off running as best it could with a bad leg. Mom and I were jumping around screaming. The rat ran behind the stove and clothes dryer. I'm trying to force it to run out from behind them with the broom, screaming at the top of my lungs. The broom got stuck (or the rat grabbed it). Finally it came out, limping along. My mother grabbed that crowbar and started beating on that rat. She finally had to stop and catch her breath, but then she turned around and started beating on it again. Finally I told her I was sure it was dead, although as many times as she hit it, we never saw any blood. I swept it up in the paper bag and took it to the trash. When I got home, I threw the cane at Jamie and told him that having that cane was like taking a knife to a gun fight. He laughed. I laughed, and it made for a great story the next time my extended family got together.
> Peace


 

 Hahahahaha!! loved it! my wife did to lol 
  Let me tell ya though,you should have had a 22 with bird shot in it.Gets um every time,well maybe not on the first shot [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Gees, Rick, must have been a bad day at work!


 

 Ohhh no I had a great day! plus the kids go back to school in a week!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh good.  Maybe Matt will be too occupied to come on here.


----------



## madman (Sep 1, 2009)

HEY I CAN  RELATE, I WAS DIGGING IN AN OLD CISTERN THE OTHER DAY, AND GOT INTO A NEST OF FIELD MICE, NEXT THING I NO THE THING IS CRAWLING UP MY BACK, FLIPPED ME OUT ILL NEVER LIVE IT DOWN.........................  MIKE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Oh good.Â  Maybe Matt will be too occupied to come on here.


 
 lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> Â HEY I CANÂ  RELATE, I WAS DIGGING IN AN OLD CISTERN THE OTHER DAY, AND GOT INTO A NEST OF FIELD MICE, NEXT THING I NO THE THING IS CRAWLING UP MY BACK, FLIPPED ME OUT ILL NEVER LIVE IT DOWN.........................Â  MIKE


 
 mice are just bats with out wings!!!!!!  [8D] Runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## glass man (Sep 2, 2009)

SEEMS RIGHT THIS HAS COME DOWN TO BATS AND RATS![] JUST LIKE SO MANY OF US ON THE FORUM![] I GOT THE "BATTY" PART FOR SURE! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> HEY I CAN  RELATE, I WAS DIGGING IN AN OLD CISTERN THE OTHER DAY, AND GOT INTO A NEST OF FIELD MICE,


 That happened to me too Mike, but it was just one.  We were digging in an area full of bear sign, as they call it.  I was already jumpy, as you can imagine, with Joe telling me "Shh" with every sound we heard, so he could listen for bears and park police.  I keep digging and out runs this little mouse.  I must have jumped ten feet and screamed.  Joe's like, "It's just a mouse!"  It had somehow gotten down underneath an ancient piece of wood a few feet down and I had to be the one to disturb it!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 2, 2009)

I have one... people who think they are spreading culture around by blasting crappy "music" from their "car" so loud you can feel the bass notes resonating in your torso..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2009)

I got one!!
  people who ramble and ramble and ramble using these HUGE words just so they can see them selves type,or talk if they are in the real world.Where do these people come from? and why do they come?
  Some days I just say WTF ! and this is one of them.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 2, 2009)

OK - Here's one. When kids are underage or barely legal, it is NOT COOL to brag about your drunken escapades to those of us that are adults. The bare minimum age to be allowed to do this is 25.... preferably not until you're 30.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2009)

HA


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2009)

Rude and/or arrogant people top my list of pet peeves.....also those that take credit for others accomplishments or ideas just to try for an easy feather in their cap.......                             Joe


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 3, 2009)

> Rude and/or arrogant people top my list of pet peeves.....


 
 Hey Joe,
 I'm taking credit for that idea.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 3, 2009)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## amblypygi (Sep 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> ... (i loved that fog) ...


 
 Heehee, that's good. I loved that fog too but I don't much miss it 

 And my pet peeve: too many damn smilys to choose from. WTF is the matter with that'n ----->


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2009)

<>    yeah really


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 4, 2009)

doesn't seem to matter how my underwear goes into the dryer.......... it always seems to come out inside out.............


 got this photo up in Jim Thorpe yesterday. happened to be tooling by when the train was refueling.......

 jim


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 4, 2009)

Pet peeve - train wackers! ie - people that hang out next to my house for hours and film the trains, then post them on youtube and they have a forum like this to talk about the trains they see. They have picnics in the parking lot to watch the trains. If any of you fall into this category, can you please explain why exactly you do this? It scares me a little... maybe if I understood....[8|]
 (OK - but that train is cool - and I don't hate trains - ever see the one in Kempton?).


----------

